# [Solved] for a month now the kernels no longer boot

## stelinux

please help.....

up to now I have always compiled new kernel with the .config from the old one via

 make mrproper

 make oldconfig

 make -j 12 && make molules_install && make install && emerge -1av @module-rebuild

but now every kernel I compile hangs on boot.

I use refind as boot manager

my kernels is installed in nvme0n1p1 partition

also old kernel recompiled now not boot

I just use my computer with 5.15.16 compiled 20 days ago.

5.10.[93 100] and 5.15.[16 23] compiled now stop boot.

I follow gentoo refind advices and gentoo EFI system partition.

I don't use initramfs.

Thanks in advance for the helps

EDIT 26/03/22:

The trouble is -bzip2 kernel compression, -gzip solve the problem.

now it remains to investigate why bzip2 is the problem

----------

## NeddySeagoon

stelinux,

Put your kernel .config file onto a pastebin.

Post the output from 

```
lspci -nnk
```

```
make mrproper

make oldconfig

make -j 12 && make molules_install && make install && emerge -1av @module-rebuild 
```

That is missing a 

```
mount /boot
```

unless /boot is always mounted.

----------

## freke

Do you restore you old config between make mrproper and make oldconfig (doesn't mrproper delete the config?)

----------

## stelinux

Thanks,

yes I restore .config after make mrproper

I've mounted /boot before

I try refind and now also grub

```

00:00.0 Host bridge [0600]: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Starship/Matisse Root Complex [1022:1480]

        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Starship/Matisse Root Complex [1043:87c0]

00:00.2 IOMMU [0806]: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Starship/Matisse IOMMU [1022:1481]

        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Starship/Matisse IOMMU [1043:87c0]

00:01.0 Host bridge [0600]: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Starship/Matisse PCIe Dummy Host Bridge [1022:1482]

00:01.2 PCI bridge [0604]: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Starship/Matisse GPP Bridge [1022:1483]

        Kernel driver in use: pcieport

00:02.0 Host bridge [0600]: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Starship/Matisse PCIe Dummy Host Bridge [1022:1482]

        DeviceName:  Onboard IGD

00:03.0 Host bridge [0600]: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Starship/Matisse PCIe Dummy Host Bridge [1022:1482]

00:03.1 PCI bridge [0604]: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Starship/Matisse GPP Bridge [1022:1483]

        Kernel driver in use: pcieport

00:04.0 Host bridge [0600]: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Starship/Matisse PCIe Dummy Host Bridge [1022:1482]

00:05.0 Host bridge [0600]: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Starship/Matisse PCIe Dummy Host Bridge [1022:1482]

00:07.0 Host bridge [0600]: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Starship/Matisse PCIe Dummy Host Bridge [1022:1482]

00:07.1 PCI bridge [0604]: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Starship/Matisse Internal PCIe GPP Bridge 0 to bus[E:B] [1022:1484]

        Kernel driver in use: pcieport

00:08.0 Host bridge [0600]: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Starship/Matisse PCIe Dummy Host Bridge [1022:1482]

00:08.1 PCI bridge [0604]: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Starship/Matisse Internal PCIe GPP Bridge 0 to bus[E:B] [1022:1484]

        Kernel driver in use: pcieport

00:14.0 SMBus [0c05]: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] FCH SMBus Controller [1022:790b] (rev 61)

        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. FCH SMBus Controller [1043:87c0]

        Kernel driver in use: piix4_smbus

        Kernel modules: i2c_piix4, sp5100_tco

00:14.3 ISA bridge [0601]: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] FCH LPC Bridge [1022:790e] (rev 51)

        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. FCH LPC Bridge [1043:87c0]

00:18.0 Host bridge [0600]: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Matisse/Vermeer Data Fabric: Device 18h; Function 0 [1022:1440]

00:18.1 Host bridge [0600]: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Matisse/Vermeer Data Fabric: Device 18h; Function 1 [1022:1441]

00:18.2 Host bridge [0600]: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Matisse/Vermeer Data Fabric: Device 18h; Function 2 [1022:1442]

00:18.3 Host bridge [0600]: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Matisse/Vermeer Data Fabric: Device 18h; Function 3 [1022:1443]

        Kernel driver in use: k10temp

        Kernel modules: k10temp

00:18.4 Host bridge [0600]: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Matisse/Vermeer Data Fabric: Device 18h; Function 4 [1022:1444]

00:18.5 Host bridge [0600]: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Matisse/Vermeer Data Fabric: Device 18h; Function 5 [1022:1445]

00:18.6 Host bridge [0600]: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Matisse/Vermeer Data Fabric: Device 18h; Function 6 [1022:1446]

00:18.7 Host bridge [0600]: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Matisse/Vermeer Data Fabric: Device 18h; Function 7 [1022:1447]

01:00.0 PCI bridge [0604]: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Matisse Switch Upstream [1022:57ad]

        Kernel driver in use: pcieport

02:01.0 PCI bridge [0604]: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Matisse PCIe GPP Bridge [1022:57a3]

        Kernel driver in use: pcieport

02:03.0 PCI bridge [0604]: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Matisse PCIe GPP Bridge [1022:57a3]

        Kernel driver in use: pcieport

02:05.0 PCI bridge [0604]: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Matisse PCIe GPP Bridge [1022:57a3]

        Kernel driver in use: pcieport

02:06.0 PCI bridge [0604]: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Matisse PCIe GPP Bridge [1022:57a3]

        Kernel driver in use: pcieport

02:08.0 PCI bridge [0604]: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Matisse PCIe GPP Bridge [1022:57a4]

        Kernel driver in use: pcieport

02:09.0 PCI bridge [0604]: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Matisse PCIe GPP Bridge [1022:57a4]

        Kernel driver in use: pcieport

02:0a.0 PCI bridge [0604]: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Matisse PCIe GPP Bridge [1022:57a4]

        Kernel driver in use: pcieport

03:00.0 Non-Volatile memory controller [0108]: Samsung Electronics Co Ltd NVMe SSD Controller SM981/PM981/PM983 [144d:a808]

        Subsystem: Samsung Electronics Co Ltd SSD 970 EVO Plus 1TB [144d:a801]

        Kernel driver in use: nvme

04:00.0 Ethernet controller [0200]: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8125 2.5GbE Controller [10ec:8125]

        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. RTL8125 2.5GbE Controller [1043:879b]

        Kernel driver in use: r8169

        Kernel modules: r8169

05:00.0 Ethernet controller [0200]: Intel Corporation I211 Gigabit Network Connection [8086:1539] (rev 03)

        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. I211 Gigabit Network Connection [1043:85f0]

        Kernel driver in use: igb

        Kernel modules: igb

06:00.0 Network controller [0280]: Intel Corporation Wi-Fi 6 AX200 [8086:2723] (rev 1a)

        Subsystem: Intel Corporation Wi-Fi 6 AX200NGW [8086:0084]

        Kernel driver in use: iwlwifi

        Kernel modules: iwlwifi

07:00.0 Non-Essential Instrumentation [1300]: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Starship/Matisse Reserved SPP [1022:1485]

        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Starship/Matisse Reserved SPP [1043:87c0]

07:00.1 USB controller [0c03]: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Matisse USB 3.0 Host Controller [1022:149c]

        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Matisse USB 3.0 Host Controller [1043:87c0]

        Kernel driver in use: xhci_hcd

        Kernel modules: xhci_pci

07:00.3 USB controller [0c03]: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Matisse USB 3.0 Host Controller [1022:149c]

        Subsystem: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Matisse USB 3.0 Host Controller [1022:148c]

        Kernel driver in use: xhci_hcd

        Kernel modules: xhci_pci

08:00.0 SATA controller [0106]: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] FCH SATA Controller [AHCI mode] [1022:7901] (rev 51)

        Subsystem: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] FCH SATA Controller [AHCI mode] [1022:7901]

        Kernel driver in use: ahci

09:00.0 SATA controller [0106]: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] FCH SATA Controller [AHCI mode] [1022:7901] (rev 51)

        Subsystem: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] FCH SATA Controller [AHCI mode] [1022:7901]

        Kernel driver in use: ahci

0a:00.0 PCI bridge [0604]: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] Navi 10 XL Upstream Port of PCI Express Switch [1002:1478] (rev c1)

        Kernel driver in use: pcieport

0b:00.0 PCI bridge [0604]: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] Navi 10 XL Downstream Port of PCI Express Switch [1002:1479]

        Kernel driver in use: pcieport

0c:00.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] Navi 10 [Radeon RX 5600 OEM/5600 XT / 5700/5700 XT] [1002:731f] (rev c1)

        Subsystem: Sapphire Technology Limited Radeon RX 5600 XT [1da2:e411]

        Kernel driver in use: amdgpu

0c:00.1 Audio device [0403]: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] Navi 10 HDMI Audio [1002:ab38]

        Subsystem: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] Navi 10 HDMI Audio [1002:ab38]

        Kernel driver in use: snd_hda_intel

        Kernel modules: snd_hda_intel

0d:00.0 Non-Essential Instrumentation [1300]: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Starship/Matisse PCIe Dummy Function [1022:148a]

        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Starship/Matisse PCIe Dummy Function [1043:87c0]

0e:00.0 Non-Essential Instrumentation [1300]: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Starship/Matisse Reserved SPP [1022:1485]

        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Starship/Matisse Reserved SPP [1043:87c0]

0e:00.1 Encryption controller [1080]: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Starship/Matisse Cryptographic Coprocessor PSPCPP [1022:1486]

        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Starship/Matisse Cryptographic Coprocessor PSPCPP [1043:87c0]

        Kernel driver in use: ccp

        Kernel modules: ccp

0e:00.3 USB controller [0c03]: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Matisse USB 3.0 Host Controller [1022:149c]

        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Matisse USB 3.0 Host Controller [1043:87c0]

        Kernel driver in use: xhci_hcd

        Kernel modules: xhci_pci

0e:00.4 Audio device [0403]: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Starship/Matisse HD Audio Controller [1022:1487]

        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Starship/Matisse HD Audio Controller [1043:87c4]

        Kernel driver in use: snd_hda_intel

        Kernel modules: snd_hda_intel

```

.config at https://pastebin.com/dZRbmWex

Thanks again

----------

## NeddySeagoon

stelinux,

There is some baggage in your kernel but its harmless, nothing stands out as a cause for not booting.

Not booting is very vague.

Describe your filesystem layout, post /etc/fstab and describe what actually happens.

I have the Dark Hero VIII so our configurations should be similar.

----------

## stelinux

exactly the new kernel hangs on boot, so after start the boot manager [grub refind] when I choose the kernel appear "starting vmlinuz-5.15.23-gentoo-r0 ro root=/dev/nvme0n1p4 rootfstype=ext4 acpi_enforce_resources=lax quiet" then system hangs and require reset.

Not all kernels hangs, 5.15.16-gentoo-r0 compiled 20 days ago start correctly and the .config file is the same

my fstab

```

# file system   mount           type    options                         dump    pass

#

#

/dev/nvme0n1p1  /boot/efi       vfat    noauto,noatime                  1       2

/dev/nvme0n1p3  swap            swap    pri=1                           0       0

/dev/nvme0n1p4  /                  ext4    defaults,relatime,discard       0       1

/dev/nvme0n1p5  /home          ext4    defaults,relatime,discard       0       1

/dev/sda1            /mnt/SDA     ext4    nosuid,noexec,relatime          0       0

/dev/sdb1            /mnt/SDB     ext4    nosuid,relatime                 0       0

/dev/sdb2            /var             ext4    defaults                        0       0

tmpfs   /var/tmp/portage          tmpfs   rw,size=15G,uid=portage,gid=portage,mode=775,noatime,nodev,nosuid       0       0

tmpfs   /tmp                            tmpfs   rw,size=8G,mode=1777,nosuid,nodev,noexec 0      0

tmpfs   /run                             tmpfs   size=2G,noatime 0       0

```

----------

## NeddySeagoon

stelinux,

That looks nice and straight forward. Only 

```
/dev/nvme0n1p4  /                  ext4
```

matters to getting booted.

```
"starting vmlinuz-5.15.23-gentoo-r0 ro root=/dev/nvme0n1p4 rootfstype=ext4 acpi_enforce_resources=lax quiet" 
```

That looks more like the kernel command line than the information from a boot loader.

Please put your /boot/grub/grub/grub.cfg onto a pastebin site

and put the output of ls -al /boot/ into a post.

Remove the quiet from the kernel command line.

Press 'e' at the boot screen and follow the instructions.

That may get some debug information.

----------

## stelinux

/boot/grub/grub.cfg https://pastebin.com/mhazq5Hj

```

drwxr-xr-x  4 root root     4096 13 feb 22.46 .

drwxr-xr-x 21 root root     4096  6 feb 02.20 ..

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  4531142 12 feb 01.44 System.map-5.10.100-gentoo-r0

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  4530443 21 gen 21.07 System.map-5.10.93-gentoo-r0

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  4656943 22 gen 01.03 System.map-5.15.16-gentoo-r0

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  4656048 12 feb 01.21 System.map-5.15.23-gentoo-r0

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   189900 12 feb 01.44 config-5.10.100-gentoo-r0

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   189839 21 gen 21.07 config-5.10.93-gentoo-r0

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   196015 22 gen 01.03 config-5.15.16-gentoo-r0

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   196335 12 feb 01.21 config-5.15.23-gentoo-r0

drwxr-xr-x  2 root root     4096 13 feb 22.32 efi

drwxr-xr-x  6 root root     4096 14 feb 23.13 grub

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root 10064000 12 feb 01.44 vmlinuz-5.10.100-gentoo-r0

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root 10131776 21 gen 21.07 vmlinuz-5.10.93-gentoo-r0

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root 10094688 22 gen 01.03 vmlinuz-5.15.16-gentoo-r0

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root 10071968 12 feb 01.21 vmlinuz-5.15.23-gentoo-r0

```

boot without -quiet give info only for kernel that booting but info scroll up 

is too quick to read it

Thanks again

EDIT 16/02/22:

I've some doubt regards my boot partition, before I've 2 MB as nvme0n1p1 and 256 MB as nvme0n1p2 (FAT 32), now only nvme0n1p1 (FAT 32) as /boot/efi and /boot in root partition (nvme0n1p4)

----------

## NeddySeagoon

stelinux,

If you use EFI booting to 2MB BIOS_Boot partition is not used.

Its only required when you mix BIOS booting with GPT as there is no unused space before the first partition for grub to embed itself in.

It  uses the 2MB partition raw. Its not yours, it hoes not get formatted and you don't (can't) mount it. 

There is nothing odd about

```
 drwxr-xr-x  2 root root     4096 13 feb 22.32 efi

drwxr-xr-x  6 root root     4096 14 feb 23.13 grub

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root 10064000 12 feb 01.44 vmlinuz-5.10.100-gentoo-r0

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root 10131776 21 gen 21.07 vmlinuz-5.10.93-gentoo-r0

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root 10094688 22 gen 01.03 vmlinuz-5.15.16-gentoo-r0

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root 10071968 12 feb 01.21 vmlinuz-5.15.23-gentoo-r0 
```

The permissions make it look like FAT of some sort. That's fine.

```
EDIT 16/02/22:

I've some doubt regards my boot partition, before I've 2 MB as nvme0n1p1 and 256 MB as nvme0n1p2 (FAT 32), now only nvme0n1p1 (FAT 32) as /boot/efi and /boot in root partition (nvme0n1p4)
```

grub.efi and its modules has to fit in the FAT partition. 2MB sounds far too small.

I

What is your partition scheme fdisk -l and fstab now?

----------

## logrusx

 *stelinux wrote:*   

> 
> 
> boot without -quiet give info only for kernel that booting but info scroll up 
> 
> is too quick to read it
> ...

 

So what's the last text you see? Or you don't see anything because of a black screen? Did you try switching to an fb console? Did you try the Magic SysRq combination(Should be ALT-PrtScr-R or ALT-SysRq-R, look it up on Wikipedia if you don't know) to switch your kbd in raw mode before trying to switch to an fb console? Did you recompile your video drivers if proprietary? Did you try switching off the graphical level/target so it doesn't try to initiate graphical mode?

----------

## stelinux

```

Disk /dev/nvme0n1: 931,51 GiB, 1000204886016 bytes, 1953525168 sectors

Disk model: Samsung SSD 970 EVO Plus 1TB            

Units: sectors of 1 * 512 = 512 bytes

Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 512 bytes

I/O size (minimum/optimal): 512 bytes / 512 bytes

Disklabel type: gpt

Disk identifier: 59EAB45C-C1E1-420B-8EFD-8E01B1007FB1

Dispositivo        Start       Fine    Settori   Size Tipo

/dev/nvme0n1p1      2048     530431     528384   258M EFI System

/dev/nvme0n1p3    530432    2627583    2097152     1G Linux filesystem

/dev/nvme0n1p4   2627584  419430399  416802816 198,7G Linux filesystem

/dev/nvme0n1p5 419430400 1953523119 1534092720 731,5G Linux filesystem

```

```

# file system   mount           type    options                         dump    pass

#

#

/dev/nvme0n1p1  /boot/efi       vfat    noauto,noatime                  1       2

/dev/nvme0n1p3  swap            swap    pri=1                           0       0

/dev/nvme0n1p4  /               ext4    defaults,relatime,discard       0       1

/dev/nvme0n1p5  /home           ext4    defaults,relatime,discard       0       1

/dev/sda1       /mnt/SDA        ext4    nosuid,noexec,relatime          0       0

/dev/sdb1       /mnt/SDB        ext4    nosuid,relatime                 0       0

/dev/sdb2       /var            ext4    defaults                        0       0

tmpfs   /var/tmp/portage        tmpfs   rw,size=15G,uid=portage,gid=portage,mode=775,noatime,nodev,nosuid       0       0

tmpfs   /tmp                    tmpfs   rw,size=8G,mode=1777,nosuid,nodev,noexec 0      0

tmpfs   /run                    tmpfs   size=2G,noatime 0       0

```

now when booting with unbooting kernels I see

```

Loading Linux 5.15.23-r0 ...

```

and nothing anymore. No propietary drivers,

----------

## NeddySeagoon

stelinux,

That's text from grub. After that the kernel should start a console.

In may be OK if it doesn't but it makes debug hard.

Pastebin your entire kernel .configuration file an it in now.

Step one is getting a console to do some debug, so that quiet option needs to be removed from grub.cfg until it works.

There is no paint in getting debug info then telling the kernel not to show it.

----------

## stelinux

https://pastebin.com/n8t79NCN this is 5.10.93 .config and this kernel boot

https://pastebin.com/cKGNmXty this is for 5.15.16 .config and also this boot

----------

## NeddySeagoon

stelinux,

Here's what you need to boot and mount root.

```
CONFIG_MSDOS_PARTITION=y

CONFIG_EFI_PARTITION=y

CONFIG_BLOCK=y

CONFIG_SCSI=y

CONFIG_SCSI_DMA=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SD=y

CONFIG_ATA=y

CONFIG_SATA_AHCI=y

CONFIG_NVME_CORE=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_NVME=y

CONFIG_EXT4_FS=y

CONFIG_EXT4_FS_POSIX_ACL=y

CONFIG_DEVTMPFS=y

CONFIG_DEVTMPFS_MOUNT=y

CONFIG_PROC_FS=y

CONFIG_SYSFS=y

CONFIG_TMPFS=y

CONFIG_TMPFS_POSIX_ACL=y

CONFIG_TMPFS_XATTR=y
```

There are a few extra things there that are nice to have and a yew other thing that are on or items in that list would be hidden.

So so far so good.

Now what about your console?

```
CONFIG_DRM=y

CONFIG_DRM_AMDGPU=y
```

 OK as lon as you build in *ALL* the firmware too. That's not constant between driver versions.  Sometime you need an new file.

Turn off 

```
CONFIG_DRM_SIMPLEDRM=y
```

its been know to cause problems.

That will give you a new (the old) Simple Framebuffer an the framebuffer menu.

CONFIG_FB_VESA=y

# CONFIG_FB_EFI is not set

Turn on EFI Framebuffer

Turn on the old Simple Framebuffer too.

Update linux-firmware and check that you have all the firmware provided there in the kernel. That's bitten me a few times.

One more wart. I need 

```
acpi_enforce_resources=no
```

on the kernel line to boot. =lax is not lax enough.

----------

## stelinux

Thanks, I checked in the latest kernel (the one that doesn't booting) and put in the fixes you suggested to me, but still not booting.

I think it may be a secure boot problem, I am following Sakaki's guide and I hope soon to be able to do a boot test.

EDIT 27/02: I also check gentoo-kernel-bin-5.15.23 but still not boot..... I'm frustrated...

----------

## NeddySeagoon

stelinux,

Sakakis work is over 18 months old and beginning to show signs of bitrot. Some of it more than others.

The general recommendation is to not use it at all.

If secureboot might be a problem, disable it for testing.

----------

## stelinux

You're right, it's not secure boot, I'm try it.

EDIT 04/03: One last observation: always with every kernel update I got this problem at the first compilation that I am afflicted with now, that is, no boot.

After typing make mrproper and then re-entering the .config the kernel compiled and booted correctly. If I gave make mrproper from the beginning I always got the first boot failure.

After the second compilation, however, the boot was guaranteed.

Now, however, even after compiling with the same .config the kernel does not boot anymore.

Over and out.

----------

## stelinux

Now I've found another peculiar behavior in the old kernel that boot: 

```

[    0.795967] fbcon: amdgpudrmfb (fb0) is primary device

[    0.925317] Console: switching to colour frame buffer device 240x67

[    0.944190] amdgpu 0000:0c:00.0: [drm] fb0: amdgpudrmfb frame buffer device

[    0.956414] [drm] Initialized simpledrm 1.0.0 20200625 for simple-framebuffer.0 on minor 1

[    0.956640] simple-framebuffer simple-framebuffer.0: [drm] fb1: simpledrmdrmfb frame buffer device

```

I think this is the responsible of the non boot behaviour of the new kernels. 

I try to change to efifb with video=amdgpudrmfb:off,efifb:auto but no results, amdgpudrmfb remains.

----------

## vokiel

Same symptoms on my end. That is since kernel 5.10.52 which is the only one that works on my razor laptop.

I'm using the nvidia driver though...

----------

## stelinux

Now I try to use a new .config, written as new but kernel not boot in the same mode.

I just try:

1) compile new kernel with old .config by oldconfig -> NO BOOT

2) recompile the same kernel that boot with the same .config -> NO BOOT

3) recompile new kernel with completely new .config -> NO BOOT

4) recompile toolchain by emerge @system & recompile kernel -> NO BOOT

5) enable & disable secure boot -> NO BOOT

6) try to modify partitions -> NO BOOT

7) try refind - grub - refind again -> NO BOOT

8) compile kernel with .config as suggested in forum -> NO BOOT

........ I ve no other choice

----------

## NeddySeagoon

stelinux,

Describe what NOBOOT means. What do you see?

Pastebin your kernel .config as it is now and your grub.cfg as it is now. Then don't footer until you hear more from me.

I have the same motherboard as you. I'll compare kernel configs and kernel command lines. 

My kernel .config will not work for you, as I do all sorts of olde fashioned things, like static /dev and more.

----------

## stelinux

Hi NeddySeagoon

my .config now is https://pastebin.com/Ud6HGYQC

I take on gentoo forum a base .config-5.3 and update it to 5.16 with make oldconfig.

NO BOOT means that when I choose the kernel to load the screen becomes white (I use refind, with grub it becomes black) and nothing appears, until my reset.

boot string is 

```

"Boot with standard options"  "root=/dev/nvme0n1p4 video=efifb:auto acpi_enforce_resources=no"

"Boot to single-user mode"    "root=/dev/nvme0n1p4 video=efifb:auto acpi_enforce_resources=no single"

"Boot with minimal options"   "ro root=/dev/nvme0n1p4"

```

The kernel (5.15.16) that I use today was compiled with gcc-10. Now I use gcc-11 and every kernels that I compiled were NO BOOT.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

stelinux,

I saw your post late last night and realised it might take a wee while.

Having tried both

```
scripts/diffconfig .config ~/stelinux.config | less

diff -U3 .config ~/stelinux.config | less
```

diff is overwhelmed, so its make one eyeball.

```
CONFIG_NR_CPUS=2
```

That should be 12. You are only able to use 2 threads/cores. 

```
CONFIG_AMD_MEM_ENCRYPT=y
```

is off here but you also have 

```
# CONFIG_AMD_MEM_ENCRYPT_ACTIVE_BY_DEFAULT is not set
```

so it should be off for you too. Lots of things won't work if its accidentally gets enabled.

```
CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_PERFORMANCE=y
```

That operates the CPU at maximum clock speed all the time, unless you change the default from userspace. I use CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_ONDEMAND so the kernel does CPU performance management.

Turn off 

```
CONFIG_SYSFB_SIMPLEFB=y
```

 It can make a mess of other framebuffer drivers.

```
CONFIG_CDROM_PKTCDVD=y

CONFIG_CDROM_PKTCDVD_BUFFERS=8
```

That's rare. It's for writing CD R/W and DVD+R in packet mode (like they were big floppies).

I have it too but I've not used in for years. USB sticks are much faster and more cost effective.

```
CONFIG_LEGACY_PTYS=y
```

is not required. Its 64 /dev entries you will never use.

```
CONFIG_SENSORS_NCT6775=y
```

 gets you fan speed and voltage sensors from the motherboard.

```
CONFIG_SENSORS_DRIVETEMP=y
```

does what you expect from the name. Its all visible in sensors.

```
CONFIG_AGP=y
```

should be off.

```
CONFIG_VGA_ARB=y

CONFIG_VGA_ARB_MAX_GPUS=1
```

I have two there. I've been bitten by the off by one bug too many times

```
CONFIG_FIRMWARE_EDID=y
```

should be off.  It allows EDID data to be faked if yours is missing or wrong. 

```
CONFIG_FB_TILEBLITTING=y
```

is a speedup as it allows inmage fragments co be composed outside thu pixel buffer and copied to where they are needed. Not all drivers use it and its console only.

```
CONFIG_FB_VESA=y

CONFIG_FB_EFI=y
```

 Good.

CONFIG_FB_SIMPLE will appear in that list when you turn off CONFIG_SYSFB_SIMPLEFB. Enable 

```
CONFIG_FB_SIMPLE 
```

Enable # CONFIG_SND_HDA_INTEL_HDMI_SILENT_STREAM is not set. It stops the loss of the first few seconds of digital audio streams.

It keeps the stream permanently open by playing silence.

```
CONFIG_USB_EHCI_HCD=m
```

is not required. Yeu don't have any USB 2 root hubs. 

```
# CONFIG_USB_UAS is not set
```

Turn that on. It enables USB3 storage devices to use DMA, NCQ and all the speedups that come with SCSI commands. Without it, its PIO mode only, where the CPU transfers every byte. Its still PIO mode only for USB2 storage.

```
CONFIG_SURFACE_PLATFORMS=y
```

is support for Microsoft Surface devices.

Turn on both 

```
# CONFIG_IOMMU_SUPPORT is not set

# CONFIG_AMD_IOMMU_V2 is not set
```

Turn off 

```
CONFIG_DEBUG_MEMORY_INIT=y
```

Debug options are allowed to interfere with normal kernel operation.

There's more but its just baggage, So leave it for another day.

My kernel config may be a useful reference but its not useful to you as is.

----------

## stelinux

Thanks NeddySeagoon

I insert all the corrections (some of them are very difficult to find) and I' ve learned about kernel.

Unfortunately the kernel always hangs at the starting point as the previous one.

----------

## stelinux

Thank you NeddySeagoon for your help, you taught me a lot about the kernel and its optimization.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

stelinux,

Go into munuconfig and press the 'z' key. That's a toggle to display/hide all the hidden options.

Now they will appear in the search with a '- -' symbol next to them.

They still can't be selected but you can read the help to see why not.

Look at the Depends on: That must be true for the option to be selectable.

Use the search to fix that, recursively if required.

We all want to know what fixed it, as will readers finding this topic if future.

----------

## stelinux

The problem related at the hangs of the kernel in the first stage on boot is not related to framebuffer but to compression, -gzip option solve the problem instead of -bzip2 that cause the problem.

Regards to the framebuffer the option CONFIG_SYSFB_SIMPLEFB disabled and CONFIG_FB_SIMPLE enabled cause the start of amdgpudrmfb and prevent the start of efifb or simplefb.

Amdgpudrmfb works regulary.

```

stefano@stelinux ~ $ dmesg | grep amdgpudrmfb

[    0.700066] fbcon: amdgpudrmfb (fb0) is primary device

[    0.854211] amdgpu 0000:0c:00.0: [drm] fb0: amdgpudrmfb frame buffer device

stefano@stelinux ~ $ dmesg | grep efifb

[    0.430349] pci 0000:0c:00.0: BAR 0: assigned to efifb

[    0.859006] efi-framebuffer efi-framebuffer.0: efifb: a framebuffer is already registered

```

Instead if I enabled CONFIG_SYSFB_SIMPLEFB amdgpudrmfb start and works regulary and efifb don't start and simplefb give the same results of efifb.

Finally my system seems to work only with amdgpudrmfb in all cases, but works so no problem.

I have change CONFIG_KERNEL_BZIP2 with CONFIG_KERNEL_GZIP and now I live in peace.

Thanks again for your precious help.

----------

